# Which OS are you?



## Stridder44 (Mar 20, 2004)

So which OS matches your personality?


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 20, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken we have already at least 2 threads about the same subject


----------



## bbloke (Mar 20, 2004)

Errr, could be worse I guess!


----------



## fryke (Mar 20, 2004)

hulkaros: haven't seen those threads. not in here at least... i'm wondering whether this should go café or not, though, as it's not exactly fitting the forum...


----------



## jobsen_ski (Mar 20, 2004)

yeee I got OS X !


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 20, 2004)

bbloke said:
			
		

> Errr, could be worse I guess!



HEEYY!!!   

Just for the record, I love Slackware and OS X....I ended up as the latter.


----------



## Urbansory (Mar 20, 2004)

Like i use this stupid Palm, it's a expensive calculator/phone book/alarm these days.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 20, 2004)

did a few months back. OS X of course.


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 20, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> hulkaros: haven't seen those threads. not in here at least... i'm wondering whether this should go café or not, though, as it's not exactly fitting the forum...



Here they are FrykeMan  
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41959
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38086

Hulkaros at your service my Master!


----------



## soulseek (Mar 20, 2004)

he he


----------



## soulseek (Mar 20, 2004)

hulkaros said:
			
		

> Here they are FrykeMan
> http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41959
> http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38086
> 
> Hulkaros at your service my Master!



i think this is the point Hulk were u realize u spend too much time on this site (since ur not a mod)  !!!


----------



## Ricky (Mar 20, 2004)

Fancy that, I'm OS X.


----------



## kanecorp (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## hulkaros (Mar 21, 2004)

soulseek said:
			
		

> i think this is the point Hulk were u realize u spend too much time on this site (since ur not a mod)  !!!



Or I have a memory that serves me well... Unlike you, soulseek?  Perhaps you are spending too much time on soul seeking and envying others ::ha::

You shouldn't, you know?


----------



## wnowak1 (Mar 21, 2004)

Stridder44 said:
			
		

> So which OS matches your personality?



Sweet! I'm debian Linux


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 21, 2004)

My previous test showed that I am RedHat Linux...

Anyways, I did the test once more and the result is:

<a href="http://bbspot.com/News/2003/01/os_quiz.php"><img
src="http://www.bbspot.com/Images/News_Features/2003/01/os_quiz/os_x.jpg" width="300" height="90"
border="0" alt="You are OS X. You tend to be fashionable and clever despite being a bit transparent.  Now that you've reached some stability you're expecting greater popularity."><br>Which OS are You?</a>


----------



## applewhore (Mar 21, 2004)

::angel::  ::angel::  ::angel::  ::angel::  ::angel::


----------



## soulseek (Mar 21, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> hulkaros: haven't seen those threads. not in here at least... i'm wondering whether this should go café or not, though, as it's not exactly fitting the forum...





> Here they are FrykeMan
> http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41959
> http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38086
> 
> Hulkaros at your service my Master!




i think its kinda strange that a moderator hasnt seen these threads around..
and considering that there are 2 threads allready and this is the 3rd....shouldnt these be taken care of ? piff....


----------



## macmikey (Mar 21, 2004)

I am amazed. Win95. Gotta love it!    

Mikey


----------



## markceltic (Mar 21, 2004)

debian Linux! so what are we to infer from this?


----------



## drustar (Mar 21, 2004)

Damn right. Could at least change the picture to a Panther box.


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Mar 22, 2004)

HAHA I got OS X and I tried to answer them all truthfully


----------



## wnowak1 (Mar 22, 2004)

Da_iMac_Daddy said:
			
		

> HAHA I got OS X and I tried to answer them all truthfully



I was as truthfull as possible and got debian.  Whats funny is that the description they have for debian is 100% on the money as far as my personality goes.  (Debian says:  People have difficulty getting to know you.  Once you finally open your shell they're apt to love you"


----------

